# Night stand



## barry richardson (Jul 2, 2018)

Just brought this in from the shop today. The wife asked for something for her bedside with a drawer. I had 2 panels made from some figured bubinga veneers I cut, laminated to MDF. It was for a project I planned a while back, but went a different direction on it. Used those for the top and shelf. The rest went pretty quick, basically used cabinet constructions techniques on it, pocket hole screws etc. box joints on the drawer box. The light wood is curly maple, dark is ebony. Finished with poly. She wanted an open space in the bottom for a basket. about 20 wide, 24 tall and 15 deep.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 8 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 11 | Sincere 1


----------



## Smitty (Jul 2, 2018)

Barry, your work is impeccable.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 2, 2018)

Gorgeous. Everything complements the other features,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 2, 2018)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 2, 2018)

Beautiful work, as expected Barry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 2, 2018)

Nice work, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 2, 2018)

Very nice .. great combo choices on the contrasting wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2018)

You are one of the great ones Barry, that's amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 3, 2018)

Most attractive piece! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 3, 2018)

Barry, Great piece! I know she was happy! I would have been!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 3, 2018)

I really admire the contrasting woods, especially the use of ebony. I'm sure your wife is thrilled.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Jul 3, 2018)

Great job, beutiful work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 3, 2018)

VERY nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 3, 2018)

Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 11, 2018)

Very nice indeed. No doubt you made the wife happy with this one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 11, 2018)

Beautiful wood and use of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 12, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Just brought this in from the shop today. The wife asked for something for her bedside with a drawer. I had 2 panels made from some figured bubinga veneers I cut, laminated to MDF. It was for a project I planned a while back, but went a different direction on it. Used those for the top and shelf. The rest went pretty quick, basically used cabinet constructions techniques on it, pocket hole screws etc. box joints on the drawer box. The light wood is curly maple, dark is ebony. Finished with poly. She wanted an open space in the bottom for a basket. about 20 wide, 24 tall and 15 deep.
> View attachment 149512 View attachment 149513


Looks awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

